# Lph on stock fuel pump



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Whats the LPG on the a gtr stock fuel pump?
I'm in the Market for one now and I need to know a few things before I buy.
I'm pretty much set on either tomie or hks ones but I don't want to get the wrong type. 
I keep coming across these walbro ones but they seem, well I cant explain it but they seem to cheap.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I had the same query and Ron told me not to bother as they aren't up to the job


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

255 LPh is Good for 500hp which is cutting it to close for my liking. 276+ is the minimum I'm going for. There is a nismo one for sale (new) a bosch 044 for sale (new) and I've been offered a Tomie one all for roughly the same price. Which is best? 
The 044 is good for over 700ps, not sure about the Tomie one and the nismo is good for 700ps also


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

standard fuel pump is 195lph, although tests have apparently shown that to be conservative.

Make sure whatever pump you get gets a decent power feed - people wire them from the battery.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd use a Bosch 044 as all the others will simply be something rebranded and with a Bosch pump you can never go wrong


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Useless comparing LPH until you also factor in pressure and voltage.
Rail pressure is around 43psi with the vacuum line removed. 
Add 20psi boost and your fuel pump must be able to flow adequately against a head pressure of around 65psi. 
Now compare the graphs showing voltage, pressure, flow and make your choice.
A lot of pumps won't cut it.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Just get an 044.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

jabran200 said:


> Just get an 044.


Ok so do these 044 plug straight in or will I need to modify anything.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

You can put em in-line with the OEM one as a lift pump and yes that way they're a straight forward plumb-in


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

A bit dated but still it shows some pump voltage, pressure and flow charts.
Stealth 316 - Fuel Pump Upgrade Guide


----------

